# Did I Buy A Vfd Insufficient For My Needs?



## cazclocker (May 11, 2015)

A while back I bought a Teco VFD, the JNEV-201-H1. It's *THIS ONE*.  My concern is that it might be too small to handle the 1.5hp motor I bought. Here's a pic of the spec plate on the motor:










I didn't buy the VFD and the motor at the same time, and looking now at the spec plate on the VFD I suspect I might have to get a larger one to handle my 1.5hp motor. The plate on the side of the VFD says "Motor Rating: 1HP/0.75kW".  Does that mean the VFD I have is only rated to drive a 1HP motor, max?

If I try to run my motor off this VFD, and the VFD isn't big enough, what will happen? Will the motor just not turn over? Or will it work but smoke the VFD?

Thanks in advance,
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## cazclocker (May 11, 2015)

PS....Surplus Center has larger-capacity VFDs...here is a *2HP one*, and a *3HP one*. I sure hope I don't have to spring for one of those ($$$$$), but if I have to do so to drive my motor I guess I have to.
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 11, 2015)

It's borderline.   Look at the AMP rating, the VFD is rated at 4.4 amps same as is the motor at 230V.   It will probably work if you set the VFD for 230V but may be problematic if you push it hard.   You can try the motor with that VFD, the VFD will protect itself and the motor won't care.  The VFD will shut down if the current exceeds the amount you program the VFD for (which should be 4.4 amps).       Personally I would have selected the next size up  (JNEV-202-H1) but if I had what you have I would definitely try it.     

I would definitely buy Teco JNEV rather than a Teco FM50.   The JNEV is a sensorless vector drive, the FM50 is not.  The JNEV also has more flexible options for external switches.   You can find better deals than Surplus Center: 

http://dealerselectric.com/JNEV-202-H1.asp


----------



## Buzsaw (May 11, 2015)

Set the rated amps of the VFD to the highest setting, the motor will be fine. If you load the motor up above the amp rating of the drive it will just shut down on over current. 
Reset and reduce the load cut etc. only a problem if you have to run machine at full load.


----------



## Karl_T (May 11, 2015)

very likely, the vfd will sense the motor is too big and refuse to start.  BTDT


----------



## cazclocker (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys....I'm going to give it a try, at least. Buzsaw, thanks for the tip and Clueless, thanks for the encouragement! In the meantime I'm gonna save my nickels for the next size up.
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## mzayd3 (May 12, 2015)

I have a 1 hp drive on my horizontal mill that has a 1.5 hp motor.  I only have issues when I try to push the envelope.  Yours will work OK, just don't push it too hard.


----------



## cazclocker (May 12, 2015)

Mike, thanks - that's good to know. For now, I just had an electrician flake out on me - he never showed up, never even called.  The shop outlet I was planning to run the lathe off of, I always thought it was a 220vac outlet until I checked it and found it only put out 117vac.  The electrician was going to come out and make it put out 220vac, but now I have to call somebody else. Flakes don't get second calls from me.   That's OK....it will work out just fine - I have another guy.  Man, this project is one obstacle after another!
...Doug in Arizona


----------

